# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 01/2010



## PCGH_Marco (27. Oktober 2009)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 01/2010 der PC Games Hardware.


*Fehlerteufel:
• Artikel "Geforce GT 240 im Test":* Auf Seite 23 wird angegeben, dass für Flash-Beschleunigung zum Beispiel eine Geforce ab er 8000er-Reihe nötig ist. Korrekt ist, dass die G80-basierten Modelle 8800 GTX, Ultra und GTS 320/640 laut Nvidia keine Flash-Beschleunigung bieten. Überdies beherrschen auch andere aktuelle Grafikkarten und integrierte Lösungen Flash-Beschleunigung mit entsprechenden Treibern.

•* Artikel "Dauerhaft schnell":* Auf Seite 64 ist die korrekte Maßeinheit der y-Achse nicht MByte/s sonden KByte/s.

• *Artikel "CoD: Modern Warfare 2:* Auf Seite 110 sind die Legendenfarben für CPUs mit einem und drei Kernen vertauscht. Der Dreikernprozessor müsste blau, die Einkern-CPU orange eingefärbt sein und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Physx-Beschleuniger* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 34ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Nvidia Physx Stuff: Speak Visual with Graphics Plus: Download GeForce Power Packs
• Physx-Treiberhack: Modded GeForce drivers: unlocked PhysX for Radeon ? | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News
• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.7​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Nvidia-Statement zu Radeon + Geforce: Official Nvidia position on hybrid ATI+NV PhysX configurations


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *DDR3-Overclocking* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 72ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8
• Memtest 86+


*OC-freudige DDR3-Kits im Preisvergleich

*• Kingston Hyper X KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX - Herstellerseite
• Mushkin Blackline Copperhead 996772 - Herstellerseite
• Corsair XMS 3 TR3X6G1600C7 - Herstellerseite
• Corsair Dominator GT CMG4GX3M2A1600C6 - Herstellerseite
• OCZ Platinum LV OCZ3P1600LV6GK - Herstellerseite
• GEIL Value GV34GB1333C7DC - Herstellerseite


*DDR3-2000: Unter anderem diese P55-Boards können es *

• Asus P7P55D - Herstellerseite
• Asrock P55 Pro - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte P55-UD3 - Herstellerseite
• MSI P55-GD65 - Herstellerseite


*Weitere Informationen*

• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: DDR2- und DDR3-RAM
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Henner (28. Oktober 2009)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Besuch in der PC-Fabrik" aus PC Games Hardware 01/2010, S. 82f.

*Links zum Thema
*•  Fujitsu-Werksbesuch: weitere exklusive Bilder
• PCGH auf exklusiver Fabrik-Tour bei Gigabyte (Video Teil 1)  
• PCGH auf exklusiver Fabrik-Tour bei Gigabyte (Video Teil 2)
•  CPU-Fertigung bei Globalfoundries

Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Oktober 2009)

*Bonusmaterial für MÜ LCDs 25 bis 30 Zoll
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
* Bildschirme im Test:*
25 bis 27 Zoll
•  Samsung SyncMaster 275T plus
•  ASUS VW266H
•  Acer B3 Business B273HUymidhz
•  iiyama ProLite E2607WS
•  Hewlett-Packard HP 2509m (noch nicht gelistet)
•  Fujitsu Amilo SL 3260W
• NEC MultiSync LCD2690WUXi²

30 Zoll
•  Eizo FlexScan SX3031W
•  LG Electronics Flatron W3000H

Alternative 22 Zoll
• ViewSonic VX2268wm

*Testmethoden erklärt*

*Weitere Informationen*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
 
*  Weitere Links zum Thema*
• Mysterium Input-Lag entschlüsselt
     • PCGH-Einkaufsführer 24-Zoll-LCDs: Die besten Produkte im Überblick
• Leistungsaufnahme: 30 LCDs im Test

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Oktober 2009)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Spiele-Engines - Cryengine, Teil 2* in der PC Games Hardware, Ausgabe 01/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterführende Links:
• Cryengine 3 für Entwickler veröffentlicht - Update: Neue Screenshots der Crysis-2-Engine plus HD-Video - Cryengine 3, Cry Engine, Crytek
• PCGH-Exklusiv: Crysis-Technik: Clipmapping in Aktion (Video inside) -


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafikkarten-OC* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 38ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.7
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• Rivatuner VT1165-Plug-in: RivaTuner plugin supporting GT2xx and HD4870 Voltage Tuning
• Radeon BIOS Editor (RBE): 3DCenter Forum - Radeon-BIOS-Editor​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• PCGH-Umfrage: Übertaktest du deine Grafikkarte?
• PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (9. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *P55-Winzlinge* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 66ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*  Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asrock P55M Pro - Herstellerseite
• Asus Maximus III Gene - Herstellerseite
• Foxconn P55MX - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte P55M-UD2 - Herstellerseite
• MSI P55M-GD45 - Herstellerseite


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
 • Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter P55-Chip nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i5-750 Engineering Sample
• Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: EIST (Speedstep) aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: EIST  (Speedstep) an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren. ​


----------



## Henner (9. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum SSD-Vergleichstest und zum SSD-Praxisartikel in PC Games Hardware 01/2010, S. 58ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Folgende SSDs sind im Vergleichstest vertreten:*​ 
Asax Leopard Hunt II T2 256 GB - noch nicht lieferbar
Corsair P64 64 GB
Corsair X32 32 GB
Intel X25-M G2 160 GB
Kingston SSD Now V+ 64 GB
Kingston SSD Now V-Series 40 GB
Mushkin IO Series 128 GB
OCZ Vertex Turbo 128 GB


*Download: Firmware-Updates und Wiper-Programme*

Corsair P-Serie: Firmware
G.Skill Falcon: Firmware, Wiper
Intel: Firmware, Wiper
Mushkin IO: Firmware/Wiper
OCZ Vertex/Agility: Firmware, Wiper
Patriot Torqx: Firmware/Wiper
Super Talent Ultradrive ME/GX: Firmware, Wiper


*Links zum Thema*

What Comes After Hard Drives?
Intel veröffentlicht SSD-Update und zieht es wieder zurück

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema SSDs steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. November 2009)

Bonusmaterial zu "PC kostenlos sichern"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Anno 1404

Virenscanner-Testlabor AV-Test aus Magdeburg

*Kostenlose Virenscanner für Privatanwender:*
Avira Antivir Personal Edition Free
Microsoft Security Essentials
Grisoft AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition
Alwil Software Avast 4.8 Home Edi*tion

*Firewall-Programme:*
Kerio Personal Firewall
Zonealarm Free

*Weitere Sicherheitstools:*
Threatfire
Virtual PC
Sandboxie
Gruppenwechsel

Windows-Blog zu "Wenn Windows langsamer wird"


----------



## Daniel_M (11. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Headsets vs. Kopfhörer* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 96ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*  Die getesteten Headsets im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*• Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (wird nur vom Hersteller selbst verkauft) - Herstellerseite
• Logitech G35 - Herstellerseite
 • Speed-Link Medusa NX - Herstellerseite
• Steelseries Siberia V2 - Herstellerseite
 • Roccat Kave - Herstellerseite


*Die getesteten Kopfhörer im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*• AKG K 530 - Herstellerseite
• Beyerdynamic DTX 710 (noch nicht erhältlich)
• Bose Around Ear - Herstellerseite
 • Sennheiser HD 515 G4ME - Herstellerseite
 • Ultrasone HFI-580 (wird nur vom Hersteller selbst verkauft) - Herstellerseite
 

*Verwendetes Test-Equipment:*

• Schallgedämmter Raum
• Creative X-Fi Elite Pro
• Crysis-Level: Flett
• Anno 1404
• DVD: Star Wars Episode 3
• DVD: Dolby-Sammlung von Beispiel-Szenen aktueller Filme
• Diverse MP3s in unterschiedlicher Bitrate

*Weitere Informationen*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
     Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (16. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Klein, aber oho? - 5 Notebookmäuse im Test*" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010 Seite 122ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*

• Gigabyte GM-M7600
• Logitech Anywhere Mouse MX
• Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 6000
• Razer Orochi 
• Roccat Pyra (lieferbar ab Februar 2010)

*Weitere Informationen:*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise



Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mäuse/Notebookmäuse für Spieler steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Radeon HD 5970* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 30ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.7
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Radeon HD 5850/5870 Crossfire vs. Geforce GTX 285 SLI im Test: Multi-GPU-Shootout
• Ati Eyefinity: NFS Shift, Anno 1404, WoW, HL2, Oblivion und Bound in Blood in 5.120 x 1.600 Pixeln
•                      Video: Cry Engine 3 für PC auf Ati Eyefinity in 5.760 x 1.200 
       • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Radeon HD 5850 im Test: Der DirectX-11-Preisbrecher
•                     GT300: Neue Gerüchte zu Nvidias DirectX-11-Chip mit Codenamen Fermi 
 •                      G300-Fermi: Nvidia fokussiert GPU-Computing mit Next-Gen-Grafikkarte 
                 • AMD bestätigt DirectX-11-Spiele: Battleforge, Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Dirt 2 und Alien vs. Predator 
• Battleforge: DirectX-11-Patch für den Online-RTS-Titel wird ab sofort eingespielt 


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (17. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Fps-Bremse gelöst?* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 52ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Verwendete Benchmarks*
• Cinebench R10
• Anno 1404 - zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Race Driver Grid - zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
• World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King - zum PCGH-Preisvergleich


*Weitere Informationen*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Prozessoren steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (18. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Neue Gamer Gehäuse aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Testsystem (Auszug)*
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 3,8 GHz (1,3 Volt)
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 260
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

*Komponenten für Kompatibilitätstest:*
Thermalright IFX-14
Enermax Galaxy 1000 Watt

*Weitere Informationen:*

Zum Redaktionsschluss war noch kein Preis für das Fortress FT02 von Silverstone verfügbar. Inzwischen hat uns der Hersteller mitgeteilt, dass der empfohlene Verkaufspreis für die Ausführung mit Window-Kit bei 209,00 Euro liegt.

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Gehäuse steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *DX10.1/11-Grafikkarten* aus der PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 24ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.7
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5​*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge nach Noten)*• Asus EAH5770 (Radeon HD 5770)
• Club 3D Radeon HD 5770
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5750/1G Vapor-X
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5750/1G L2Pro Edition
• Gigabyte Geforce 9800 GT/1G Silent Cell (passiv)
• Gainward Geforce GT 240/1G GDDR5 Golden Sample
• Palit Geforce GT 240/1G GDDR5 Sonic
• Asus EAH4770 Formula (Radeon HD 4770/512M)
• Gainward Geforce GT 240/1G DDR3
• Zotac Geforce GT 240/512M GDDR5 AMP​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20% Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Benchmarks mit unserem bewährten Parcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack)
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs. 1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
• MSI Geforce GTX 275 Lightning mit 1.792 MiByte im Test
• OC-Giganten: GTX 285 FTW gegen HD 4890 Atomic
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henner (19. November 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Sechserpack - AMD-Hexacore im Test* aus der PC Games Hardware 01/2010, Seite 48ff. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testplattform (Auszug)
*
- AMD Opteron 2431 (6 x 2,4 GHz)
- Asus KFSN5-D/IST
- 2 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
- Geforce GTX 285
- Windows Vista x64 SP2


*Weitere Informationen

*Neue AMD-Roadmap bestätigt Thuban
AMD-Hexacore im Handel​

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema CPUs steht das  entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/41Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 01/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------

